# Reasonable Cost to Line Chimney?



## heat4steve (May 14, 2010)

I just recieved a quote to line a 30 ft high chimney with single wall 8" stainless steel pipe (making slightly oval to fit the space) and insulate around it with a special mortar mix.  I know the price may vary by location $2250 seem unreasonable.  I was thinking the materials should be around $1000.


----------



## EricV (May 14, 2010)

Here is a site with some info to help judge the cost.

http://www.chimneylinerdepot.com/

I need to do the same thing for my wood stove.  It's internal to the house so I don't think I need to insulate it.

Eric


----------



## muncybob (May 14, 2010)

It cost me $1200 to have 6" single wall SS installed...non insulated for 27'...but that also included another 6' SS from chimney to the boiler with a cleanout T. I did not have the room for insulation and so far it hasn't been an issue for me.


----------



## Fsappo (May 14, 2010)

I wouldnt do a job like that for less than $2500-$3000.  Labor, Liability, all that.  Sounds like a great price to me


----------



## heat4steve (May 15, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I will get another estimate for peace of mind and get more information on the estimate I have. I am on the fence on whether to install my boiler in an outbuilding or in the basement and was hoping that one option would have a clear cost advantage. At this point the cost for either installlation is close. Today I am leaning towards indoors since the system hookup will be less complex and more convenient to stoke.

Regards To All,

Steve


----------



## webbie (May 15, 2010)

Yeah, it's the insulation that really runs it up - that can end up costing as much or more than the pipe!
That is not a bad price - especially for poured mix.

Good luck with your job.


----------



## summit (May 15, 2010)

I also agree w/ the price: 35' roll of 8" liner, 2 tees, cap, top plate, various connectors is gonna run you @1000 just for those material. Then the insulation mix can get expensive: we use the ceramic wool blankets rather than the poures, but the rolls of wool will run @ 300/ 25' roll, I can only imagine the poured insulation slurry is more money in both labor and material. 2250 sounds very reasonable to me, given a comparable install from us w/ the blanket insy would probably run you 1800 or so, I'm sure the extra 400 would be eaten up in the slurry mix and labor on your specific install. Given the 8" liner would have to be ovalized in your case anyway, a blanket may be impossible to fit, hece the slurry mix.


----------



## 101x81 (May 16, 2010)

good price

cost me 1000$ for 26 ft of 6 inch liner installed by myself.

what about carriyng cement on the roof. ouffff!!


----------



## heat4steve (May 18, 2010)

To All,

Thank you for your reponse.  I plan to go with the contractor. A bonus, he promised to show me the proper way to repoint my chimney.

Regards,

Steve


----------

